# MEC EZ Primer FS



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

MEC EZ prime FS. $35 for shipped for $40 if that is easier. Located in Ut Co. PM if interested.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Die set is sold. The EZ prime is available. Can ship for $40 total if that is easier.


----------

